# Fall/Winter Trophy Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

That time of year is approaching. Plugging for big trout in cool tempts is around the corner. Open dates for October through January. If your interested in learning or just strictly wanting target bigger fish this fall and winter in Matagorda, give me a call or shoot me an email. Lodging available upon request.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0480
[email protected]
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

